

Building Node.js Together - hswolff
http://blog.nodejs.org/2014/07/29/building-nodejs-together/

======
junto
I'm a .NET developer working in C# and front end JavaScript.

I'm really interested in getting into node.js, since the platform is server
agnostic and the language is already familiar.

Can anyone recommend any learning resources, especially for .NET developers
who want to make the switch across?

~~~
idoescompooters
Yeah I also would like to know of any good learning resources. I'm a Python
programmer, and I know I'd like to learn node.js since it's very likely I will
use it in the future.

